# 6.5 Months Ears...Sort of Up



## irudik (Jul 6, 2009)

Silas is about six and a half months old now. His left ear is 'up' but more tilted towards the side and his right ear is still floppy on top. He finished teething a while ago and his ears have been the same since then. He also has very strong bone structure so a lot of the calcium from his diet probably goes to his massive paws and he is a long hair so he has a bit of extra weight on his ears from all the fluff.

I'm feeding him a raw diet and I've been trying to feed bonier foods like necks and wings in hoping that it would help him build his ears up but have had no real success. When should I start worrying and look into taping them up?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

I would tape them now.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Can you post a picture here? Hard to see them clearly in your avatar.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely tape them. I can post a couple good links on what to do, but if they're not up by 6 months, it's definitely time to do something.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like he has the angel wing flap, wrong direction so you should glue them up right away at this age. They should be more like a tipee towards the inside. I read on this forum people had a lot of success using breath right strips for your nose and eyelash glue. someone has directions on here how to do it too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the Shepherd i have now ears didn't go up
untill he was 5.5 months old. my last Shepherd
ears didn't go up untill he was 6 months old.
talk to your breeder about his ears. if you're
going to tape his ears and you're not sure how
to do it let the Vet do it or your breeder.


----------



## irudik (Jul 6, 2009)

The picture in my avatar is from a few months ago so that's not really accurate of how his ears are. I'll try to get a picture up tomorrow afternoon but his ears definitely do not look like most other shepherds. I'll check in with my vet as well.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree get them taped up as soon as possible or they may stay like that. My brother has two GSD's and there ears are both straight. His one dogs "brother" has ears just like that. And now he is 1.2 years old and they said he was to old for them to be taped up. 

Hopefully they stand up


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

so, when is the time to glue? Six months or BEFORE???


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump....


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would glue a little bit before six months, like around 4.5 - 5 months.


----------

